# Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder Updates - All



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Going to create a floater for any Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder Updates, starting from now. Any other ones will be in this forum somewhere


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fixes made in this update:
Component: POOM
Description: A memory leak may occur when contact items get released.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...78-1d9b-4950-91df-1c37ec0f20eb&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fixes made in this update:
Component: Codecs
Description: This update addresses the issue with blurry playback of the files created with WMV9.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a1-22f8-45b7-9e3f-ca0d95edafff&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fixes made in this update:
Component: pIE
Description: This update addresses memory leaks that may occur while viewing some web sites and when opening/closing pIE window.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder
30 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b8-9851-4cb1-a49d-0f2a2e0cf3e1&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fixes made in this update:
Component: FilySys
Description: This update allows Windows CE 5.0 to access certain storage media configured with non-standard FAT formatting tools.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...28-fa18-45a9-92bd-0f7ae3c7dbf1&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

